# How Much Should the Top of the TV Stand Overhang?



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm making the top of my tv stand and I was wondering how much should the top overhang?

I plan on added some type of molding below the top, maybe a cove or something like that.

Since I haven't made something like this before, I didn't know if there's sort of a standard for how much the top should overhang the main cabinet.

The stand is only 20" h X 46" W X 23"D if this matters.

This is what I have done so far. I'm glueing up the top now. I still have to add the doors and molding around the bottom. 









Thanks 
Angela


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

No standards on that one. In your case I would leave one to one and 1/4 inch.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Definitely no standard, but I would have the top over hang more than the base molding, for sure. I would at least narrow down the cove, etc. that you plan on putting under the top, as this will make a big impact on how much overhang beyond the molding looks 'right'. Gut feel is that you want a molding that projects 1/2 - 3/4", and the top 1/2 - 3/4" beyond the molding. Glue up the top large enough so that you can overhang by 2+ inches, then set it up with your molding samples and see what looks best.

Your piece has really nice lines


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for the great information. It really helps
Angela


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I generally go for 1.25" - 1.5" of overhang from the faceframe. Doors/Drawer fronts will take up 3/4" of that and the door knobs/drawer pulls use up the rest.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Make up a couple of mockup edges with some scrap. I do this and sometimes find out what I think will look good looks the worst after making a sample or two. 
This process may save you from the dreaded.."I wish I would have tried….." after you've taken the plunge with your finish piece.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't think this will help you for overhangs but you may want to make one of these. As you become more and more involved in wood working you will need one at some point. Fibonacci Gauge


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

I came out about an inch and a half, with one inch moulding it left a decent profile from the top.


----------

